# Câble iPod autoradio - chargeur CD



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

salut tout le monde!

La recherche est en indexation ce matin et je me souvient vous avoir vue en parler mais je sais plus ou   

Voila je me suis payé un Ipod 20 Go hier et il terrible   

Voulant le brancher a mon autoradio, je n'est qu'un pilote de chargeur cd.

De mémoire, il existe une bidouille et un câ^ble: vous le connaissez?

Merchi A+


----------



## mistertitan (5 Juin 2004)

bha le seul moyen est d'acheter l'itrip qui est un emeteur radio pour ipod et donc tu ecoutera ta musique sur le frequence radio que tu aura définie


----------



## mistertitan (5 Juin 2004)

a moins que tu ai un lecteur K7 auquel cas il esiste des casettes adaptatrices que l'on branche sur la sortie casque de l'ipod et que l'on trouve dans toutes les grandes surfaces


----------



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> bha le seul moyen est d'acheter l'itrip qui est un emeteur radio pour ipod et donc tu ecoutera ta musique sur le frequence radio que tu aura définie



 :hein:  :hein:  Ma non y'a plein d'autres moyens.

Suis aller faire un tour chez Tunning Max Plus pas loin de chez moi (note: looool  )

Bref, je lui parle du câble et tout et tout, il connaît pas 

Par contre il a un adaptateur qui permet de brancher direct l'ipod sur l'entrée de l'antenne.
Mais la c'est 130 ¤    

Bref, ce câble que je cherche c'est celui qui "émule" la présence d'un chargeur cd et qui rentre l'Ipod à la place.

Si je trouve pas, il y a un autoradio Alpine à 230¤ + 30 ¤ de câbles sur lequel l'Ipod fonctionne


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Bon, je vais changer mon post pour un qui a une entrée Aux.
J'ai la chance d'avoir un autoradio plutôt pas mal revendable.

Que pensez des chargeurs voiture? il ne bousillent pas la batterie?


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez des chargeurs voiture? il ne bousillent pas la batterie?



Mais non, mais non... 

Ça tire tellement peu... 

Et en plus, souvent ce n'est plus alimenté lorsque le contact est coupé


----------



## chagregel (7 Juin 2004)

Non je vais le brancher en direct pour pas condamné la prise, ce n'est rien a faire comme bidouille.


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

Attention aux polarités... :rateau:


----------



## ed71 (7 Juin 2004)

jamais entendu parlé de ce câble qui "émule" la présence d'un chargeur cd mais c'est interessant et clair que c'est faisable

je post là car prochainement je vais faire çà ds la voiture d'un copain mais vu qu'il a déjà le chargeur, pas besoin de l'émuler...

sinon tu devrais peut être attendre qu'Apple nous sorte un iAutoradio... ou un bin's qui irait avec l'iPod et l'autoradio...


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux polarités... :rateau:



Ca gère  :rateau:   

Par contre, entre l'autoradio, l'Ipod et l'ampli, va falloir que je change de batterie aussi  :hein:  :rose: 

T'ain ca revient cher quand même


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2004)

T'ain pas content la    

je commande cet autoradio  lundi.

Il a l'air bien et tout, 1 entrée AUX pour brancher un baladeur MP3 ou toute autre source audio...

Je le reçoit ce matin, j'ouvre la boîte et la    aucuns câbles, pas d'entrée RCA.. Rien!!!

Je regarde dans le manuel les piéces fournis avec et c'est normal, pour utiliser l'entrée Aux, il faut acheter un adaptateur chez Bauptunkt 25 ¤ + 8 ¤   

Je suis dégoutté, il est disponible chez les revendeurs que sur commande avec un délais de 4 semaines.


----------



## Oizo (10 Juin 2004)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> jamais entendu parlé de ce câble qui "émule" la présence d'un chargeur cd mais c'est interessant et clair que c'est faisable



C'est par ici : ICE-Link 
Mais c'est assez cher...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2004)

Achète un iTrip, tu feras des économies


----------



## Oizo (10 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Achète un iTrip, tu feras des économies



La qualité n'est pas aussi bonne avec un iTrip qu'avec une entrée aux ! Et une fois le câble installé, c'est plus pratique, pas de fréquence à rechercher...


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> La qualité n'est pas aussi bonne avec un iTrip qu'avec une entrée aux ! Et une fois le câble installé, c'est plus pratique, pas de fréquence à rechercher...


 Mouaif, enfin dans une caisse, amha c'est bien suffisant. Perso j'ai pas un sound system de la mort dans ma bagnole, et avec en plus le bruit du moteur je ferais pas la différence entre des enceintes en carton et du jbl 
Enfin ça n'engage que moi, hein


----------



## chagregel (10 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Achète un iTrip, tu feras des économies



J'ai un pote qui l'a et a Paris c'est catastrophique  :mouais: 
surtout quand tu es sur les quai prés de la tour Effeil ou je passe assez souvent.


----------



## MrStone (10 Juin 2004)

Honnêtement, je suis en RP aussi et j'ai vraiment très peu de soucis. Au début je flippais, vu qu'en gros 50% des gens ont l'air déçu par l'iTrip, mais en fait je regrette absolument pas.

Effectivement sous la tour eiffel c pas la peine, à coté de la maison de la radio non plus je pense  Ceci dit j'ai trouvé des fréquences clean qui passent presque partout, et quand ça devient vraiment trop infâme ben je mets la radio 

J'ai également testé il y a peu sur un Paris-Strasbourg, je n'ai eu qu'un changement de fréquences à faire en banlieue sud (vers la porte d'Ivry) et un autre au niveau de Metz, sinon c'était nickel tout le long.

Enfin tout ça pour dire : au prix où c'est vendu, ça le fait pas mal. Maintenant comparer ça à une installation 'en dur' avec câblage et tout... ça coûte pas pareil, et ça sonne pas pareil non plus. Tout dépend de l'usage que tu en fais et du budget que tu veux y mettre


----------



## Eugène13 (24 Juin 2004)

Moi, je viens de faire installer ice<link de dension sur ma prise chargeur cd, c'est le top ! Avec un support et commande au volant, et voila l'ipod centre musicale de ma voiture.


----------

